# الوعد الغالي الثمين



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أغسطس 2009)

الوعد الغالي الثمين!​





الله نفسه يتعهد بالعناية بنا! وهو ساهر على وعده لكي يتممه بكل دقة. قد ينسى الناس وعودهم، أو يعجزوا عن تنفيذها. أما إلهنا، الذي معه أمرنا، فليس كذلك. لقد كان معنا في الماضي. وكان صوته لكل واحدٍ منا «لا تخف لأني فديتك. دعوتك باسمك. أنت لي. إذا اجتزت في المياه فأنا معك، وفي الأنهار فلا تغمرك. إذا مشيت في النار فلا تُلذَع، واللهيب لا يحرقك» ( إش 43: 1 ، 2). وقد تمم معنا هذه الوعود بكل أمانة.

إذًا لماذا نفشل؟ ولماذا نخاف؟ ولماذا يزعجنا المستقبل؟ أ ليس مكتوبًا «يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسًا واليوم وإلى الأبد» ( عب 13: 8 ).

إن الرب يُسرّ، بل ويلذ له أن يكون معنا. إنه يحبنا لدرجة أنه لا يستطيع أن يتركنا لحظة واحدة! وما أحلى وما أجمل أن يستقر هذا الحق في قرارة نفوسنا، وهو أن الرب لا يتركنا، لا لأنه يريد حمايتنا وحراستنا فقط، بل لكي يتلذذ بنا! وأ ليس عجيبًا أن الرب الذي «كله مشتهيات» ( نش 5: 16 ) يتلذذ بنا أكثر مما نتلذذ نحن به؟!

إن الأيام التي نحن عائشون فيها الآن مُحزنة إلى آخر حد، والضيق يحيط بنا من كل جانب، ولكننا بقوة الله محروسون. ولو لم يكن الله معنا «لجرَفَتنا المياه، لَعَبَر السيل على أنفسنا. إذًا لعَبَرت على أنفسنا المياه الطامية» ( مز 124: 4 ، 5).

كم مرة كادَت أقدامنا تَزِّل لولا وجود الرب معنا! كم مرة حرَّق الأعداء أسنانهم علينا، ولولا أن الله معنا لابتلعونا أحياء عند احتماء غضبهم! «مباركٌ الرب الذي لم يُسلمنا فريسة لأسنانهم» ( مز 124: 6 )

قد تنسى الأم رضيعها، أمّا الرب فلا ينسانا، لأنه لا يشغله شيء عنا. في وقت الألم هو معنا، وفي وقت المرض هو مُلازمنا. وعندما يفتري الناس علينا هو يدافع عنا. وحتى في ساعة الموت لا يتركنا.

أيها الرب يسوع: أعِن ضعف إيماني. افتح عينيَّ فأراك أمامي في كل حين، أنك عن يميني فلا أتزعزع. أعطني أن أراك متمشيًا معي فلا أحس بقوة نار الأتون المُحمَّى سبعة أضعاف. هَبْ لي أن أراك مُرسِلاً ملاكك ليسد أفواه الأسود التي حولي. أعطني أن أراك وقد دُفع إليك كل سلطان، في السماء وعلى الأرض. وإنك أنت بنفسك معي كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين.​


----------



## zezza (21 أغسطس 2009)

*



			إن الرب يُسرّ، بل ويلذ له أن يكون معنا. إنه يحبنا لدرجة أنه لا يستطيع أن يتركنا لحظة واحدة! وما أحلى وما أجمل أن يستقر هذا الحق في قرارة نفوسنا، وهو أن الرب لا يتركنا، لا لأنه يريد حمايتنا وحراستنا فقط، بل لكي يتلذذ بنا!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*امين ........ عظيمة هى محبة ربنا لينا 
شكرا يا سكرة على الموضع الجميل المعزى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (22 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع اكثر من الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2009)

قد تنسى الأم رضيعها، أمّا الرب فلا ينسانا، لأنه لا يشغله شيء عنا. في وقت الألم هو معنا، وفي وقت المرض هو مُلازمنا. وعندما يفتري الناس علينا هو يدافع عنا. وحتى في ساعة الموت لا يتركنا.

الله ...موضوع رائع يا سندريلا

نعم الله لا يتركنا ابدا وفي كل الاوقات

انما فقط علينا ان ان نتناول اليد الممدودة 

الينا ...كل الشكر لكي 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين ........ عظيمة هى محبة ربنا لينا
> شكرا يا سكرة على الموضع الجميل المعزى
> ربنا يباركك




*ميرسى كتيييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## happy angel (25 أغسطس 2009)

*"لاتخف لأنى معك" (اش 41 :10 ) :

ما أجمل وما أقوى هذه الكلمات المشجعة والمعزية من فم الرب نفسه! ويا لسعادة المؤمن الذي من حقه أن يحصل على " سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل" في رحلة سفينة حياته براحة القلب من جهة مشوار البرية !، والضمان هو حضور الرب معه بسلامه العجيب قائلا له : "اذا اجتزت في المياه فانا معك وفي الأنهار فلا تغمرك. اذا مشيت في النار فلا تلذع 
رينا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

> إن الأيام التي نحن عائشون فيها الآن مُحزنة إلى آخر حد، والضيق يحيط بنا من كل جانب، ولكننا بقوة الله محروسون. ولو لم يكن الله معنا «لجرَفَتنا المياه، لَعَبَر السيل على أنفسنا. إذًا لعَبَرت على أنفسنا المياه الطامية» ( مز 124: 4 ، 5).


 
محبته عظيمه وعينه دائما علينا وبتحرسنا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جدا
موضوع مميز جدا جدا الرب يبارككم​


----------



## +Coptic+ (29 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع غاية في الروعة و الجمل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *"لاتخف لأنى معك" (اش 41 :10 ) :
> 
> ما أجمل وما أقوى هذه الكلمات المشجعة والمعزية من فم الرب نفسه! ويا لسعادة المؤمن الذي من حقه أن يحصل على " سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل" في رحلة سفينة حياته براحة القلب من جهة مشوار البرية !، والضمان هو حضور الرب معه بسلامه العجيب قائلا له : "اذا اجتزت في المياه فانا معك وفي الأنهار فلا تغمرك. اذا مشيت في النار فلا تلذع
> رينا يفرح قلبك*​




*ميرسى كتيييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 سبتمبر 2009)

> أيها الرب يسوع: أعِن ضعف إيماني. افتح عينيَّ فأراك أمامي في كل حين، أنك عن يميني فلا أتزعزع. أعطني أن أراك متمشيًا معي فلا أحس بقوة نار الأتون المُحمَّى سبعة أضعاف. هَبْ لي أن أراك مُرسِلاً ملاكك ليسد أفواه الأسود التي حولي. أعطني أن أراك وقد دُفع إليك كل سلطان، في السماء وعلى الأرض. وإنك أنت بنفسك معي كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين.


 
موذوع جميل

مرسي​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراموضوع رائع جدا ومفيد جدا الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (21 سبتمبر 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووووعه جدااااااااااااااااا


الله لا يتركنا ابداااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> محبته عظيمه وعينه دائما علينا وبتحرسنا
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> موضوع مميز جدا جدا الرب يبارككم​




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 نوفمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع غاية في الروعة و الجمل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك*




الاروع مرورك ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موذوع جميل
> 
> مرسي​





ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> شكراموضوع رائع جدا ومفيد جدا الرب يبارك حياتك




ميرسى كتير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------

